# Salary Query



## New-life (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi

I am seeking advice on salary levels please for HK.

I have been head hunted by a recruiter for a high level transportation project as I am an Engineer with specific skills and experience.

Whilst contracting in the UK I typically earn around £6-700 per day, this is however hammered by the UK tax system.

The role in HK is permanent, but i have been asked by the recruiter the following question...

"Please advise your all inclusive lump sum tax free salary reqd to relocate to hong kong (HK$/m) as our clients will be remunerating in this fashion. You would be responsible for accommodation, transportation and schooling in the same way you are responsible for these costs in uk."

I have absolutely no idea where to start.......

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Minimum for a expat would be 15K per month. This amount you would live very tight because an apartment with only the basic needs will run you 8,000 per month and this is not including the expensive electricity bill nor food and internet. JW


----------

